# Manistee River Trail- Red Bridge out. Where to park 2 cars???



## Sweatervest13 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi All,

I am new here. Me and some friends are hiking the Manistee River Trail this weekend 06/29-07/01. We had planned on doing a straight shot and parking two cars at both ends of the trail instead of the Loop. We had planned on parking one at the Seaton Creek Campground and the other at the Red Bridge Trailhead parking. I just found out that the bridge is closed for repairs and we cannot cross the river to get to the parking. I have heard that you may be able to park at the Cottage rd (between 7A and 7B on the map) that intersects the trail about 2-3 miles before the end of the trail. Can anyone confirm that??

Can anyone suggest where to park to do the trail in a straight shot vs the loop? Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Sweatervest13 (Jun 26, 2018)

I called the Ranger Station at the Huron National Forest. He said that there is parking on both sides of the Red Bridge that is out. You can still do a straight shot of the Manistee River Trail, you just can't cross the river.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

There is parking on both sides. 

Reminds me of the blond that saw another blond on the other side of the river. One calls out to the other "how do you get to the other side?" "Silly", the other blond answers, "you're already on the other side!"


----------

